# Richard Blackwood



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

twat


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hes not a twat

he's a complete and utter twat of a dickhead....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Beat me to it Kev - hate the cunt and now he's on that advert    - wanker

Can i add Ian Wright too - Tosser


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm out of touch (and I'm serious), wassat then?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Kmpowell

Just an observation.

Are you getting senile? Cos you sound more like Victor Mildrew everyday, always constantly moaning almost every thing in sight on the box. Maybe if you get out more, you won't have to watch the same TV scenes/adverts/personality which annoys you?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Kmpowell
> 
> Just an observation.
> 
> Are you getting senile? Cos you sound more like Victor Mildrew everyday, always constantly moaning almost every thing in sight on the box. Maybe if you get out more, you won't have to watch the same TV scenes/adverts/personality which annoys you?


I agree, he does go on doesn't he?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Beat me to it Kev - hate the cunt and now he's on that advert Â    - wanker
> 
> Can i add Ian Wright too - Tosser


Perhaps we should add a white person for balance?

Jamie Pig-Fuck-Head Oliver is always useful on such occasions. I will stop shopping at Sainsburys if they persist in using him in their ads.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Richard Blackwood's music is quite good though !


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Did blackwoods house and cars etc not just get repo'd?

LOL ;D

Maybe thats why he is doing wanky ads


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Richard Blackwood's music is quite good though !


You are joking ???

Gary - nah scratch Oliver off - wanky adverts yes, but he's gone up in my estimation after taking on the no hopers for his resturant.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You are joking Â ???
> 
> Gary - nah scratch Oliver off - wanky adverts yes, but he's gone up in my estimation after taking on the no hopers for his resturant.


I didn't want anyone to play the race card. 

I'll make a late substitution with Robbie Bastard Williams then James if that's OK? 

I am probably still going to have to terminate Oliver at some point................


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good substitution with Williams... Can i add Tony Hadley from that re-born in the USA program :-/


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Good substitution with Williams... Can i add Tony Hadley from that re-born in the USA program Â :-/


No, Tony Hadley was me childhood hero (well I was still a child back then even though I was in my late teens). Thankfully he's up against a no-hoper in the final.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Add Penny fuckin Smith and that bouffant-haired aren't-I-a-fuckin-ace-tennis-player twat from GMTV

Sooo annoying with their unfunny cliches...makes my sphincter clench arrrggggg


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Penny fuckin Smith


Good pair of legs tho...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Penny Smith


She'd get it ;D ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Well it's official - Blackwood is Bankfuct. Good.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

how the hell did he end up bankrupt? I thought he would be raking it in with his various tv activities....


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

He's probably got a shite accountant...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> He's probably got a shite accountant...


Or a good one that he ignores....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Or a major Coke habit


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Or the pictures of him shaggin his dad got into the wrong hands........


----------

